# how do you wine folks pick bottles?



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

me? i do it by the label & the name:lol::lol: today i bought two types of Cupcakes & the other i just liked the design of the label:grin::grin:i did the same thing with stocks:grin::grin: if i liked the product or the names of any of the sr level execs i would buy....did no analysis at all & did pretty good....hey dont forget i won the prestigous Mister Finance award in 1982 at my beloved alma mommy www.iup.edu:lol::lol:


----------



## Paul (May 11, 2010)

Beloved


Main Entry: 	beloved
Part of Speech: 	adjective
Definition: 	adored
Synonyms: 	admired, cared for, cherished, darling, dear, dearest, doted on, endeared, esteemed, fair-haired, favorite, hallowed, highly regarded, highly valued, idolized, loved, near to one's heart, pet*, pleasing, popular, precious, prized, respected, revered, sweet, treasured, venerated, well-liked, worshiped


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> Beloved
> 
> 
> Main Entry: 	beloved
> ...



i thought u were banned? all those adjectives describe my handsome self!!:argue::argue:


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> Beloved
> 
> 
> Main Entry: 	beloved
> ...



by the purty pictures on de label


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> by the purty pictures on de label



did u receive the pics via email?:roll::roll: that was bmmc 2000....saturday 70 & sunny & sunday a foot dump....


----------



## Paul (May 11, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i thought u were banned? all those adjectives describe my handsome self!!:argue::argue:



well... Pet probably does.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> Beloved
> 
> 
> Main Entry: 	beloved
> ...



i eliminated 23 gigs of pics & vids on my hard drive over 5 years....took me almost two days....must have done 15-20 disk cleanups & defrags....


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i eliminated 23 gigs of pics & vids on my hard drive over 5 years....took me almost two days....must have done 15-20 disk cleanups & defrags....



Maybe you'll have some time to clean up that signature of yours. It puts the Encyclopedia Britannica to shame.....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Maybe you'll have some time to clean up that signature of yours. It puts the Encyclopedia Britannica to shame.....



Murder, Inc. (or Murder Incorporated or the Brownsville Boys) was the name given by the press to organized crime groups in the *1920s through the 1940s *that resulted in hundreds of murders on behalf of the US mafia and their Jewish counterparts[citation needed] who together formed the early organised crime groups in New York and elsewhere. The name was a journalistic invention. In his biography The Valachi Papers, Mafia turncoat Joseph Valachi insisted Murder Inc did not commit crimes for the Cosa Nostra.

These were the years my beloved grandmother, mother & uncle lived in Brownsville. My beloved mother burst into tears anytime she mentioned her childhood or mother.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

My cat's breath smells like cat food.

That's a lie- I don't have a cat.

My ex-girlfirend used to. They'd stare at the pet lizard, who ate mice. We drank a lot of wine then, but it was usually cheap stuff. But then I went to live in a tent in Arizona for a while doing bird research. I drank beer then, and Jameson. The lizard died, and we broke up after I got back, but not before a good friend had a liver transplant that I didn't hear about for a while because I was living in a tent.

Anyway, that's when I moved from Louisiana to Ecuador to Arizona, and then back to North Carolina. My roommate a few years later had a cat, too. She and my dog got along okay, but it was really like Israel vs the Arabs. Neither really wanted to test the other, but when there were skirmishes, they were brief and violent. We didn't drink much wine, because we spent most of our time on safety meetings eating blueberries. I forget the cat's name, but it was something incredibly feminine, which was funny because my roomate was a drummer with blue hair. My other roomate played bass.


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

too funny...


----------



## EOS (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> Murder, Inc. (or Murder Incorporated or the Brownsville Boys) was the name given by the press to organized crime groups in the *1920s through the 1940s *that resulted in hundreds of murders on behalf of the US mafia and their Jewish counterparts[citation needed] who together formed the early organised crime groups in New York and elsewhere. The name was a journalistic invention. In his biography The Valachi Papers, Mafia turncoat Joseph Valachi insisted Murder Inc did not commit crimes for the Cosa Nostra.



I thought Murder Inc. was a record label owned by Irv Gotti???
________
mac games


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

I hate to digress and talk about wine but....

I've been subscribing to Robert Parker's Wine Advocate newsletter for 20 years.   Every year, he publishes an issue with "Great Wine Values".   I mostly shop from that list.

For a cheap light red, I tend to buy DuBoeuf flower label Beaujolais.   For a medium body inexpensive red, I tend to buy Guigal Cotes du Rhone when it's on sale in New Hampshire.   For high end red, I get wine shipped in from Melville in Santa Barbara county.   I really like their Pinot Noirs.

With white, I mostly buy west coast sauvignon blanc.   Hogue Fume Blanc is fine.   Berringer, Mondavi, ... whatever.   When I'm spending more, I buy the Kiwi Cloudy Bay.   They're the winery that invented the whole New Zealand green/tart sauvignon blanc thing.   I don't often drink Chardonnay since the mass market stuff doesn't have enough fruit in it and the really good stuff from places like Kistler or Helen Turley's Marcaissain are now priced outrageously.   

I also collect an Alsacian winery called Zind-Humbrecht.  Most people don't like late harvest wines but I like to pull a cork once in a while for the dessert course at a dinner party.


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> My cat's breath smells like cat food.
> 
> That's a lie- I don't have a cat.
> 
> ...



But were any of them beloved?


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I also collect an Alsacian winery called Zind-Humbrecht.  Most people don't like late harvest wines but I like to pull a cork once in a while for the dessert course at a dinner party.



Nectar of the gods. Their Pinot Blanc blows away everything else, a wonderful summer wine.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> But were any of them beloved?



Only the liver transplant friend. Who, come to think of it, does have a cat. Or at least, did then. She's married now. i remember anotehr cat we had when I had two different roomates form teh blue hair and the bassist. THey wer both actors, and our cat was orange, with one black paw. We named him Oscar, since we figured he'd dipped his paw in an inkwell. 

One time I came home late and one roommate was passed out on the couch. Normal, except this time his pants were down around his ankle. Confused, I went to get another beer. My other roomate came out to ask what the hell was going on, so we had a beer and put an oven mitt on one hand, a turkey baster in the other, and the toaster on thefloor. The next morning he said "I have got to quit drinking." He stole a pen from me a few years before when we both worked in the same restaaurant but he got fired. I never forgave him for that.

The  cat was no where to be found, or may have come in later, I don't recall.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I hate to digress and talk about wine but....
> 
> I've been subscribing to Robert Parker's Wine Advocate newsletter for 20 years.   Every year, he publishes an issue with "Great Wine Values".   I mostly shop from that list.
> 
> ...




I love it!  Thank you for the Cliff's notes version...you've pretty much condensed a lot of the knowledge you've acquired, and given us a nice grocery list to take with us the next time we're purchasing wine.  Thank you!


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

t-shirt I once saw:

Wineaux:  A drunk who uses a glass


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> t-shirt I once saw:
> 
> Wineaux:  A drunk who uses a glass



I was once in a bar and ordered a Cosmo.  The bartender came back and asked me if I might like something else.  _The_ Martini glass was being used.  ; - )


----------



## SkiDork (May 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I was once in a bar and ordered a Cosmo.  The bartender came back and asked me if I might like something else.  _The_ Martini glass was being used.  ; - )



funny...


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I was once in a bar and ordered a Cosmo.  The bartender came back and asked me if I might like something else.  _The_ Martini glass was being used.  ; - )



I ordered a Stoli dirty martini at Jax at KMart and was told they didn't have any martini glasses.   I'm obviously not their demographic.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I ordered a Stoli dirty martini at Jax at KMart and was told they didn't have any martini glasses.   I'm obviously not their demographic.



I wasn't the demographic at this place either.  It was a dive in Lowell.  At 5 pm you had poor sad guys who just didn't want to go home (think Gleason's Joe the Bartender skit) and then late in the evening, it was full of 20-somethings looking to drink cheaply and play pool.  Not a bad place.  ; - )


----------



## Geoff (May 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Nectar of the gods. Their Pinot Blanc blows away everything else, a wonderful summer wine.



Their Pinot d'Alsace is good but I don't like that "Zind" label very much.   I tend to collect their much bigger wines like Clos Windsbuhl Pinot Gris.   Their style is really distinctive but that's what happens when you hand harvest your own grapes and are fanatic about quality control.  I've been to the winery 5 times over the years.   I've stayed in Turkheim a couple of times and Colmar a couple of times.   Great country.   The Vosges are like the Green Mountains but with vineyards instead of cows.


----------



## severine (May 12, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I ordered a Stoli dirty martini at Jax at KMart and was told they didn't have any martini glasses.   I'm obviously not their demographic.


At the bar where Greg's last gig was, they served my martinis in a highball glass. I didn't complain--got more for my money.


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Only the liver transplant friend. Who, come to think of it, does have a cat. Or at least, did then. She's married now. i remember anotehr cat we had when I had two different roomates form teh blue hair and the bassist. THey wer both actors, and our cat was orange, with one black paw. We named him Oscar, since we figured he'd dipped his paw in an inkwell.
> 
> One time I came home late and one roommate was passed out on the couch. Normal, except this time his pants were down around his ankle. Confused, I went to get another beer. My other roomate came out to ask what the hell was going on, so we had a beer and put an oven mitt on one hand, a turkey baster in the other, and the toaster on thefloor. The next morning he said "I have got to quit drinking." He stole a pen from me a few years before when we both worked in the same restaaurant but he got fired. I never forgave him for that.
> 
> The  cat was no where to be found, or may have come in later, I don't recall.



But did the cat eat the liver?  Perhaps it also stole your pen....
Curious and curiouser.


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2010)

:lol:





ctenidae said:


> Only the liver transplant friend. Who, come to think of it, does have a cat. Or at least, did then. She's married now. i remember anotehr cat we had when I had two different roomates form teh blue hair and the bassist. THey wer both actors, and our cat was orange, with one black paw. We named him Oscar, since we figured he'd dipped his paw in an inkwell.
> 
> One time I came home late and one roommate was passed out on the couch. Normal, except this time his pants were down around his ankle. Confused, I went to get another beer. My other roomate came out to ask what the hell was going on, so we had a beer and put an oven mitt on one hand, a turkey baster in the other, and the toaster on thefloor. The next morning he said "I have got to quit drinking." He stole a pen from me a few years before when we both worked in the same restaaurant but he got fired. I never forgave him for that.
> 
> The  cat was no where to be found, or may have come in later, I don't recall.



The randomness of paragraph two made me LOL.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> But did the cat eat the liver?  Perhaps it also stole your pen....
> Curious and curiouser.



The cat preferred beer, as I recall. Afterall, gentlemen prefer blondes. A nice blonde ale, like a fruity white wine, is a good thing when you want something refreshing:lol::lol:. But it was usually Old Milwaukee or something equally vile then, and Boone's Farm or Night Train on the wine side:blink:. Or Thunderbird, with a price of 40 twice. I can say, though, I've never taken an overnight train. Trains at night, yes- once the fastest run from NY to Boston for the Acela, even. I was thinking that was 2 days after I broke my arm  during the NY Century, but it might not have been. I had a six pack and 4 Codienes that night, and my arm still hurt :flame:. So I went to the hospital when I got back to Boston, and I got a half cast put on, since it was a green stick fracture.

Who the hell steals a pen from a waiter, anyway? That's like stealing a carpenter's hammer, or a surgeon's scalpel, or a monkeywrencher's monkey. Have you guys ever read any Edward Abby? In the Monkeywrench Gang, he talks about measuring driving distances in beers, and thinks throwing cans out the window is good, since the reflective cans act as road markers late at night, which is helpful. I'm not sure what he thinks of liver, though- me, I don't like it. Tastes like metallic dirt, which is similar to beets, only hold the metal. Potato skins taste like dirt to me, too, but I've never had onion skins, really. I bet liver an onions would taste like metallic double dirt, if onion skins taste anything like potato skins.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2010)




----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2010)

_"The cat preferred beer, as I recall. Afterall, gentlemen prefer blondes. A nice blonde ale, like a fruity white wine, is a good thing when you want something refreshing. But it was usually Old Milwaukee or something equally vile then, and Boone's Farm or Night Train on the wine side. Or Thunderbird, with a price of 40 'twice."_

And so we come full circle to BB's original thread title question. Nicely done, that; and you didn't even need a police escort or a pornographic memory.

.................................................................................................................
Note to mods: I keep getting re-directed to Facebook when I try to reply using the "Quote" option above. I had to use the "Quick Reply." Anything wrong?


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _"The cat preferred beer, as I recall. Afterall, gentlemen prefer blondes. A nice blonde ale, like a fruity white wine, is a good thing when you want something refreshing. But it was usually Old Milwaukee or something equally vile then, and Boone's Farm or Night Train on the wine side. Or Thunderbird, with a price of 40 'twice."_
> 
> And so we come full circle to BB's original thread title question. Nicely done, that; and you didn't even need a police escort or a pornographic memory.
> 
> ...



I do try to stay relevant. Sort of.

When I quote, I don't get sent to Facebook, but the box does act like a link, only it doesn't go anywhere, and I can't click to move the cursor- have to arrow down. And almost all teh text on the page has a red line under it. And my nose itches, but I don't think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 12, 2010)

i used www.popswine.com 

order $100 and its free delivery.  they send out a great newsletter with their picks, prices are great and they've always substitued great wines when they are out.....


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _"The cat preferred beer, as I recall. Afterall, gentlemen prefer blondes. A nice blonde ale, like a fruity white wine, is a good thing when you want something refreshing. But it was usually Old Milwaukee or something equally vile then, and Boone's Farm or Night Train on the wine side. Or Thunderbird, with a price of 40 'twice."_
> 
> And so we come full circle to BB's original thread title question. Nicely done, that; and you didn't even need a police escort or a pornographic memory.
> 
> ...





ctenidae said:


> I do try to stay relevant. Sort of.
> 
> When I quote, I don't get sent to Facebook, but the box does act like a link, only it doesn't go anywhere, and I can't click to move the cursor- have to arrow down. And almost all teh text on the page has a red line under it. And my nose itches, but I don't think that has anything to do with it.



I split out the Facebook issues questions to here:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=76987

You know, to keep this thread on topic.


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I split out the Facebook issues questions to here:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=76987
> 
> You know, to keep this thread on topic.



But my nose still itches. And, as my beloved grandmother (University of Chicago graduate, 1937 or so, with an engineering degree, one of the first women to get one) said, you can pick you nose, and you can pick your friends noses, but you shouldn't pick your nose after you've been making chili. Unless I heard that somewhere else sometime, which is possible. Her beloved sister, who would have been my beloved aunt except that she died before I was born, was a little off at times. One Thanksgiving, so the story goes, probably in the late 60's when she came out of the darkest depths of Cincinatti, she wanted to bake fresh bread, so she put a loaf in the oven. Unfortunately, it was storebought and still in the plastic bag. The results were predictable. Like the time I dried my tennis shoes in the oven. Damp athletic shoes with charred bottoms smell similar to Marc's house on a Tuesday Morning, another occurance of charred bottom. Fortunately, the standing rule at Marc's is no nose picking on Monday nights, because that's chili beef and bean burrito night, and you know the old saying about picking your nose after making chili.


----------



## legalskier (May 12, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> And, as my beloved grandmother (University of Chicago graduate, 1937 or so, with an engineering degree, one of the first women to get one) said, you can pick you nose, and you can pick your friends noses, but you shouldn't pick your nose after you've been making chili.



Didn't your beloved grandma mean "before?"


----------



## ctenidae (May 12, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Didn't your beloved grandma mean "before?"



Picking before bothers other people. Believe me, picking after hurts


----------



## legalskier (May 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Picking before bothers other people. Believe me, picking after hurts



Well then, may I suggest that you consider practicing "safe chili?"  We do in my household; it goes a long way to eliminating itchy noses.


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Picking before bothers other people. Believe me, picking after hurts



Scratching your nuts hurts worse.  Trust me on this.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 13, 2010)

geoff said:


> scratching your nuts hurts worse.  Trust me on this.



tmi.


----------

